# Most social



## BILBO-03 (Aug 26, 2016)

What tortoise is the most social are Sucaltas very social


----------



## dmmj (Aug 26, 2016)

are you talking towards people or towards other tortoises?


----------



## BILBO-03 (Aug 26, 2016)

People


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 26, 2016)

Lots of discussion here already on this: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Most-personable-species?.110458/


----------

